# Shimano Thru Axle HUBS Adjustment after greasing



## sanderoudev (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello there,

I'm new here so i will introduce myself first.
My name is Sander and life in the Netherlands.
I own a Ghost AMR LT3 All mountain bike since a couple of weeks.
Mountain bike for a couple of years now and always do my own maintenance. But i never serviced Thru Axle hubs before.
That's why i started this topic.
I can find tons and tons of information on google about adjusting normal cup-cone QR hubs, but i really can't find any information about adjusting Thru-Axle hubs.

Rear hub: FH M618 Shimano Deore
Image below shows the information i can find on google.
Shimano quotes to tighten them with a specific torque, seems hard with a wrench.



Front hub: HB M618 shimano deore.
Same story here.


Can anyone tell me if the adjustment after re greasing the bearings ?
I would really appreciate that.

Regards,
Sander


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It looks like you could a little better resolution on those images.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

What you have is about all there is....select the appropriate dealers manual (DM) here ... SHIMANO Dealer's Manual / User's Manual

They adjust to about the same feel as a Shimano QR hub (from my limited experience with both).


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Same as all cone-nut hubs. Remove as much play as possible while the axle remains in free rotation.

Spin the cone nut by hand until it stops, then run the locknut to it by hand, then tighten them just a hair, and rotate the axle to see if it move freely. If it does not, with a wrench on the opposite end of the axle, put a wrench on the cone nut and turn counter-clockwise a smidge.

If it does move freely, grab the locknut by hand and do a wiggle check for play. If too much play, with a wrench on the opposite end of the axle, put a wrench on the locknut and turn clockwise a smidge.

How much play is just right? Only a few degrees turn from no play. That point where you aren't completely sure there is any play. As long as you spin the axle and it doesn't grab, you're golden. Really crappy hubs will still grab even though there is obviously some play, so, ymmv.

After perfection is achieved, lightly tighten the locknut to the cone nut. You only need about 10lb-ft. If you're really anal, you'll check it again at this point if you've found the cone and lock nut threads to be a bit sloppy, resulting in a change in play when you lock them down. Should always check again after the final lockdown if you want longevity. Better Shimano hubs will last many tens of thousands of miles easily if you care for them like this.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

At first, this might seem like an art to get the locknut tight while maintaining the proper 'pre-load' on the bearings, but in short time, you will have it figured out. A little trial and error will find that sweet spot (as Flaminingtaco referred to as "after perfection is achieved").

Good Luck!


----------

